# cómo conectar un zumbador



## maikol (Feb 18, 2007)

¡ Hola! He estado buscando pero no encuentro nada que se centre exclusivamente en esto: cómo conectar un zumbador a la salida de un integrado para que cuando ponga esa pata a nivel alto suene. Como tiene una bobina, al poco de funcionar comenzará a crearse una corriente contraelectromotriz que puede dañar al integrado, así que le he puesto un diodo para que la corriente fluya en el sentido que le conviene y una resistencia para controlar la corriente (por cierto, ¿ cuál sería la adecuada?); no sé si será suficiente y será capaz de mantener al zumbador sonando. Dejo el _esquemita_ en el pdf adjunto por si a alguien no le queda claro. Muchas gracias.


----------



## JV (Feb 24, 2007)

Hola maikol, la salida del integrado la debes usar para manejar un transistor NPN, el zumbador lo conectas a Vcc (12V o lo que tengas) y la otra pata al colector del transistor, el emisor va a masa, si es necesario colocas una resistencia en serie con el zumbador, para proteger el transistor colocas un diodo en paralelo con el zumbador.


Saludos..


----------



## maikol (Mar 2, 2007)

Vaya muchas gracias JV, ese montaje tiene mucho más sentido. Sin embargo hay algo que no entiendo del todo.

Si coloco el emisor a masa sin resistencia, la tensión base-emisor del npn serán los 5 voltios que coloca el integrado; por tanto la corriente de colector se disparará (según Ebers-Moll) por lo que debería colocar una ¿ no? Con 215 ohmios bastarían para tener una corriente de 20 mA.

Y otra cosilla, según me has dicho el cátodo del diodo se pone en el polo positivo del zumbador y el ánodo en el negativo. ¿ Verdad? La verdad es que no sé cómo colocarlo. ¡ Muchas gracias!


----------



## JV (Mar 2, 2007)

Hola, la resitencia entre emisor y masa no hae falta, tal vez la teoria asi lo indique, pero te puedo asegurar que funciona bien. Respecto al diodo, piensa un instante, cuando el transitor condusca, en un sentido por el diodo no va a circular corriente y por el otro si, la idea es que no condusca   

Encontre este circuito que usamos en un equipo de mi trabajo, anda muy bien, espero que te sirva.

Saludos..


----------



## maikol (Mar 6, 2007)

Muchas gracias por todo JV, funciona muy bien. ¿ Trabajas en algo de electrónica? ¡ Qué suerte!


----------



## Cubo (Nov 20, 2008)

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
me salvaron la vida jejejej
tenia la misma duda y alfin pude resolverla
jejejeje
tube que registrarme para poder ver el diagrama y ver bien que onda por que me salia mal jejeje
gracias  a los dos y espero verlos pronto otra vez hasta luego


----------



## pepechip (Nov 20, 2008)

Si estais trabajando con zumbadores del *tipo piezoelectrico*, de estos que llevan incorporado en su interior el circuito oscilador, podeis conectarlo directamente a la salida de cualquier integrado, ya que su consumo es minimo y  permite este tipo de conexion.


----------

